# Aoki 195 mm Aogami 2 Warikomi Wa Gyuto



## SeanRogerPierce (Nov 11, 2011)

Today I want to present my Aoki Wa Gyuoto, which is in fact my first and so far my only japanese kitchen knife. The knife is from the Aoki Hamono Forge in Sakai/Japan.

*Facts:*
Blade lenght: 195 mm
Coresteel: Aogami 2
Thickness: 3 mm at the heel, 1 mm towards the tip
Handle: Rokaku-Hanmaru (top: hexagonal / bottom: semi-circular)
Weight: 140 g
Mine and Ago are rounded and mirrorpolished







I have the knife about 1.5 years now and I absolutely love it. The craftmanship is amazing and as soon as you put in in your hands, you now it belongs there.

The edge is very keen and easy to resharpen. For this job I use the Chosera line up to 5k and finally 5 strokes on chromium oxide on leather.

I hope you enjoyed the read.


----------



## Peco (Nov 11, 2011)

Nice knife - and cuttingboard


----------



## echerub (Nov 11, 2011)

Ditto on the knife and board


----------



## macmiddlebrooks (Nov 11, 2011)

Like that blond horn.


----------



## welshstar (Nov 11, 2011)

Thats a great looking profile, that just looks like such a well balanced usable knife


----------



## tk59 (Nov 12, 2011)

Thickness measurement toward the tip is kinda vague. Did you use a ruler? Where did you get it? How hard is the hagane?


----------



## SeanRogerPierce (Nov 12, 2011)

I measured with a Vernier caliper awhile back. You can buy Aoki knives from www.japan-messer-shop.de 
The core is stated as 63-65 HRC.


----------

